# Welche Austauschlager für Radon Jab 10.0 MS und Radon Swoop 210 9.0



## Soldi (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nach fünf Jahren Einsatz würde ich an meinem Radon Swoop 210 9.0 gerne die Lager tauschen und in diesem Zug die nötigen Lager für mein Radon Jab 10.0 MS mitbestellen. Leider sind die nötigen Lagersätze auf Bike-Discount nicht eindeutig zuordenbar und zum Teil nicht lieferbar. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wo ich die Lagergrößen finde, ohne die Bikes zu zerlegen? Bei meinen bisherigen Fullys waren die Angaben Online leichter zu finden.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------

